# how to remove dash board



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

how would i go about removing my dash board i need to remove it in order to take off all my cable lines and what not just so i can place it with all the hydrolic stuff i bet takeing the dash board off its a pain in the ass


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I stripped an 83 b11 once and getting the dash out is annoying. I didn't even want to try to put it in my car.

You are replacing which pedals with hydraulic? just the clutch? I've been thinking about that, how are you doing it?


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

im replacing the clutch and gas pedal im just getting the car ready so that i can drop my ca18det engine in


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

where are you gettign the ca18det? I'm daydreaming about putting one of those in my cars, and how much $$?


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

i been haveing this engine for a year now to damm long i finally got most of the parts were i can start the swap well i got my engine for 500 but i can get them for about 700 plus shipping


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Nismo87R said:


> i been haveing this engine for a year now to damm long i finally got most of the parts were i can start the swap well i got my engine for 500 but i can get them for about 700 plus shipping


I'm in los angeles, so I could pick the engine up. How much for a ca18det w/ FWD tranny and for another project CA18det W/ RWD tranny? Do they come with ECU and everything?

I dream about datsun 210 w/ CA18DET


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

the dash aint fun to take out! I'll try to remember how I did it, let's see...I'm not positive if you absolutely have to take off the steering wheel but I did because I didn't wan't it in the way and I pretty much removed everything in front of the back seat. there's I think four bolts hidden under the vents at the top of the dash and there is a bolt on each side of the car under the dash kinda above the kick panel, you should be able to easily find any other bolts needed to remove it. Good luck! Oh yeah, watch out for your door panels, I ripped one of mine trying to manuver the dash out of the car.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> the dash aint fun to take out! I'll try to remember how I did it, let's see...I'm not positive if you absolutely have to take off the steering wheel but I did because I didn't wan't it in the way and I pretty much removed everything in front of the back seat. there's I think four bolts hidden under the vents at the top of the dash and there is a bolt on each side of the car under the dash kinda above the kick panel, you should be able to easily find any other bolts needed to remove it. Good luck! Oh yeah, watch out for your door panels, I ripped one of mine trying to manuver the dash out of the car.


I removed my B12 dash recently, so I'm not sure how similar they are. Taking off the steering wheel wasn't necessary, but it does grant a hell of a whole lot of extra space. To make sure I didn't miss anything, I pulled out the trim panels under the dash, the gauge cluster and the trim around the AC/radio. Like minute said, there were several bolts under the vents, two of which were a PITA because of the angle (and lack of proper tools). There were also two bolts behind the trim, and like about 6 bolts on each side under the dash. I don't remember if there were any bolts that needed removal behind the gauge cluster to get the dash out.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

I would suggest taking off your door panels just so you don't snag something...or leave your doors completely open.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

so are you using a pulsar pedal box or how are you doing it?


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

pulsar clutch and gas pedal pretty much everything off the pulsar im going to a mutt pulsar/sentra beast


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

how different is the pedal assembaly? maybe take a pictures of the 2, I'm just curious.


----------

